# دراسة جدوى مشروع إنشاء محطة توليد كهرباء بخارية



## م/محمد المغربي (3 يوليو 2009)

الأخوه الزملاء/الزميلات الأجلاء
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته وبعد...
اريد منكم المساعده في موضوع دراسة الجدوى الإقتصادية لمشروع إنشاء محطة توليد كهرباء بخارية، بحيث تشمل هذه الدراسه معضم الموضوعات المطلوبة عند إعداد أي دراسة جدوى.

وجزاكم الله عني الف خير.


----------



## عصام نورالدين (5 يوليو 2009)

أهلاً بك زميلاً عزيزاً جديداً ..............
هذه الدراسات لن تجدها في مجال الطاقات البديلة والمتجددة ..........
أرجو أن تتصفح بقية الأقسام ، و ابحث في قسم الهنسة الكهربائية أو الميكانيكية ..................وإذا لم تجد ما تريده فاطلبه من الزملاء هناك .....


----------



## eng_shafy (28 مارس 2010)

مشكور


----------

